
Teach for America Teachers Outperform Their Peers   - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2013/09/10/mathematica_study_of_tfa_and_teaching_fellows.html
======
mojoe
I went through the process of applying to Teach for America about 5 years ago
(I was not selected). It was a rigorous process, and seemed to select fairly
well for the attributes that successful teachers should have (enthusiasm,
organizational and presentational skills, etc). I believe the success of TfA
stems from the fact that their teachers are distilled from a large group full
of enthusiastic idealism. I'm not sure how you can replicate that other than
through a cultural paradigm shift.

